# DIY Betta Leaf Hammock!



## Cari (Jan 8, 2014)

​ 
So we all know about this thingy, right?

Well, I don't like them. One: they're made of hard plastic and the edges can sometimes be sharp enough to hurt a betta or tear its delicate fins. Two: even though there is a version that doesn't have a wire inside the leaf (and this version is far safer), I can't seem to find that thing _anywhere_. I ordered them online, went to three different LPS, and all of them only had the wire version.

So I said, screw it. I'm gonna make my own betta leaf hammock and it'll be ten times better than this mass-market version. And since my creation turned out fantastic, I'm gonna share my process with everyone so that you never have to buy that crappy plastic leaf ever again.

Step one: Gather up any unused silk plants you have, or buy one of those $4 silk plants at any pet store that have the adjustable leaves. They look like this.








​
In the background of this picture you can see one leaf clump that I pulled off the stem. In focus is one of those leafs cut off, including the base of the leaf which has the hole meant to go through the stem.








​
Stick that thing right into a suction cup. Easy as that. Mine fit snugly. I stole the suction cup I'm using off the awful leaf-hammock-with-a-wire I ordered online, but you can probably go to the dollar store and get a whole pack of this exact size.








​
That extra leaf I cut off in the beginning? Shoved it right into the suction cup with the other leaf. Now everything is nice and snug; those leaves won't be budging any time soon.








​
Since I had it on hand, I also secured it with a bit of aquarium sealant, but it wasn't necessary. The leaves were stuck in there pretty good without it, I'm just predicting it will be easier to clean down the line if I glue it.








​
And there you have it. Two gorgeous, well-sized, sturdy and _safe_ betta leaf hammocks for your tank!

So, to review, here's the materials list:

1. Small suction cup(s)
2. Clump(s) of leaves from a silk plant of your choice
3. Scissors
4. Aquarium sealant (optional)


----------



## svton25 (Jun 17, 2015)

Very nice !! Looks far better.


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

I agree, that looks very nice. And quite natural, actually.


----------



## Cari (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks guys! I'll post pictures soon of how it looks in my tank. Still waiting for the 48 hour drying period to pass for the aquarium sealant...


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks for this idea! I have one curing now.


----------



## LoveMyBettas (Jul 9, 2015)

Awesome idea!! I am going to make my own as well I got some suction cups today, but forgot the silk plants, lol. I'll probably need more suction cups anyway


----------



## Cari (Jan 8, 2014)

You guys should post pictures of your hand-made leaf hammocks once they're done! I'd love to see what they look like using different silk plants.


----------



## meowrisa (Jun 3, 2015)

wow i love this im gonna go pick up a pack of suction cups tomorrow from the dollar store!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

You all should check out our DIY thread as well and keep it running. There is one very similar to this on there as well:

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=245289


----------



## meowrisa (Jun 3, 2015)

i made five for each tank 








im so glad cuz they actually use them!!


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

They look great! So much prettier and more adaptable than the Zoo Med ones. Although I use live plants, if I ever need to set up a hospital/QT tank or anything I am definitely going to use this idea.


----------

